# I killed all my algae!!!



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I had some green spot algae on the glass, and a really bad case of green fuzz algae covering my plants. I also had BBA on my glosso and outflow (a couple of unfortunate ramshorn snails had some growing on their shells). 

I read the above sticky about Flourish Excell and bought some about 2 weeks ago. I've started overdosing about 10 days ago. I didn't go crazy, I just OD'd about 2xs the normal recommendations. After the first day, the algae's progression stopped. 10 days later all that's left are some dying whitish tufts of BBA on some drift wood (even my snails are looking happier).

I plan on using it only when the algae starts to come back. I have a fairly good plant load going on, cardinal tetras, and cherry shrimp. No harm has come to any critter/plant in my tank.

Just thought I would throw that out there for anyone struggling with algae.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I've been wondering why my nanos don't have algae; maybe cause of Excel?!
Mark


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Another testimonial for the algaecidal properties of Excel.


----------



## daykinmade (Aug 26, 2005)

a few months back I used the excel trick to kill off my algae problem. only problem is I ended up killing off my school of rummynoses too, all 38 of them. I did dose 5x the rec. amount which obviously was the reason (felt stupid after that). now the BBA is making a comeback, much slower this, but it is coming back. the problem is I am now the proud owner of 5 altum angels (which I love love love) so I'm afraid to do them any harm by overdosing excel. does anybody have any thoughts/experience on overdosing excel while wild angels are in the tank.
sorry to highjack the thread, but I have been quite interested

best
Jack


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

When I added excel, I didn't go overboard. I just doubled the recommended amount and kept adding it for a few days after. I have not added anything in about a week, and the algae has not even started to come back yet.

I think that excel should be used on an as needed basis. I plan on balancing out my tank by trying the PPS method and seeing if I have better luck than the EI method. I think that killing off the initial algae outbreaks with excel will allow your plants to have a head start and out compete the algae. I will post followups in a few weeks and see if anything new has happened.


----------

